

Report presented on high school web cam spying case after investigation - obsaysditto
http://lmsd.org/sections/laptops/default.php?id=1253
Complete Report: http://lmsd.org/documents/news/100503_ballard_spahr_report.pdf
======
obsaysditto
Also see Philadelphia Inquirer report:
[http://www.philly.com/philly/news/breaking/20100503_Lower_Me...](http://www.philly.com/philly/news/breaking/20100503_Lower_Merion_releasing__results_tonight_in_Webcam_case.html)

~~~
devinj
Heh, last line: "Our investigation leaves unresolved questions that raise
serious questions [...]"

